# A MUST READ piece of literature



## Mark Evans (10 Jul 2009)

i herad this on radio 2 this week. it just about sums many things up in this country and abroad right now.....

Common Sense
In Memorium

Today we mourn the passing of a beloved old friend by the name of Common Sense. 

No one knows for sure how old he was since his birth records were long ago lost in bureaucratic red tape.

He will be remembered as having cultivated valued lessons such as knowing when to come in out of the rain, why the early bird gets the worm and that life isn't always fair.

Common Sense lived by simple, sound financial policies (don't spend more than you earn) and reliable parenting strategies (adults, not kids, are in charge). His health began to rapidly deteriorate when well intentioned but overbearing regulations were set in place.

Reports of a six-year-old boy charged with sexual harassment for kissing a classmate, teens suspended from school for using mouthwash after lunch, and a teacher fired for reprimanding an unruly student only worsened his condition. It declined even further when schools were required to get parental consent to administer aspirin to a student but could not inform the parents when a student became pregnant and wanted to have an abortion.

Finally, Common sense lost the will to live as the Ten Commandments became contraband, churches became businesses and criminals received better treatment than their victims.

Common Sense finally gave up the ghost after a woman failed to realize that a steaming cup of coffee was hot, spilled a bit in her lap, and was awarded a huge settlement.

Common Sense was preceded in death by his parents, Truth and Trust, his wife, Discretion; his daughter, Responsibility; and his son, Reason. He is survived by two stepbrothers; My Rights and Ima Whiner. Not many attended his funeral because so few realized he was gone.


----------



## a1Matt (10 Jul 2009)

Amen.



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> churches became businesses



Yep! and they do not even hide it.... St Martins in the field in Leicester Square even had a bright red 3 foot placard up saying 'business as usual' while they had renovations going on   

I am going to resist commenting on anymore of the text!


----------



## JamesM (10 Jul 2009)

Amen x 2

I'm off to see if my hair dryer works in the bath. Will let ya know how I get on.


----------



## a1Matt (10 Jul 2009)

JamesM said:
			
		

> I'm off to see if my hair dryer works in the bath. Will let ya know how I get on.



       

oh, I can not resist another couple of comments before I head away from the PC for the night...

My kettle actually said in the instructions 'warning - contains boiling liquid when in use' Give me a break please     

WARNING EVERYONE - AQUARIUMS CONTAIN WATER!!!


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Jul 2009)

guy's, you cant imagine how much those words make me feel!

it's so so true! it's also very sad. 

I'm like you matt,   once i start i wouldn't finish!


----------



## GreenNeedle (10 Jul 2009)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> My kettle actually said in the instructions 'warning - contains boiling liquid when in use' Give me a break please     WARNING EVERYONE - AQUARIUMS CONTAIN WATER!!!



Sue the kettle manufacturer.  That statement assumes that you put water in it before using it!!!

Sue the a1Matt - that assumes you put water in the aquarium!!!



AC


----------



## samc (10 Jul 2009)

if you look on the back of a packet of nuts it says 'warning may contian nuts'


----------



## Nelson (10 Jul 2009)

yeah,yeah


----------



## JamesM (10 Jul 2009)

samc said:
			
		

> if you look on the back of a packet of nuts it says 'warning may contian nuts'


   

The hair dryer didn't work... for long


----------



## a1Matt (10 Jul 2009)

Here I am again, I can't help it, I feel quite animated reading this thread!

I alternate between furious and sad at this nanny state attitude our nation is developing.  We need to take responsibility for ourselves and not expect the state too. This laziness\ignorance permeates our lifes on so many levels. 

The nuts example is great.  I really feel for people with peanut allergies, I do, but if you are dumb enough to have said allergy and then eat a packet of peanuts, well who is to blame....

If I 'trip or have a fall at work' I need to look where I am going more often, not sue someone.  Except for SuperColey of course - I am counter-sueing you for libel mate


----------



## GreenNeedle (10 Jul 2009)

I'm suing you for counter suing me then......

.........I'm suing the supermarket.  I fell in a wet patch after tripping over a bright yellow 'caution wet floor' sign stuck right in the middle of the aisle 

How come in 24 hour supermarkets you wander around at night weaving between the shelf stackers cages, some on their sides, avoid the empty boxes and shelf stackers everywhere.  That is when the HSE should be out.  They should work nights not days.  Its more dangerous at night.

One I see is in swimming pools where it says 'SLIPPERY WHEN WET'.  Its a bloomin swimming pool.  The walking area will most likely always be wet.  Why does it not just say 'SLIPPERY'.

Why does it say on the back of my butter:
LINE 1 - Allergy advice : Contains Milk. Recipe - No Nuts.
LINE 2 - Ingredients - Cannot guarantee Nut Free. Factory - No Nuts.

OK - If I have nut allergy is it or is it not nut free.  Are there any products in this day and age of sensible caution that they can guarantee me no nuts.  Why does the green leaf salad I bought say the same.  It has green leaves in it.  How on earth would it have nuts in it unless some useless erk dribbled some nuts in whilst they were processing them???

Good news.  the bananas I bought do not have any allergy warning on them.  The Honey flakes do though which is as worrying as the packet of nuts earlier.  If I open that pack up and there are no nuts (it does say 'may' contain) then I shall be going back and demanding the difference in price between them and standard cornflakes 

I wonder if Dido albums have a warning on them - 'may contain music'

Just like I said on the other thread - West Indian Bay Oil (Pimenta Racemosa)- Government advice - Do not inhale.....Most common use - Aromatherapy  

Bring back Maggie (from the days before she went Nuts )

AC


----------



## Garuf (11 Jul 2009)

Dido albums don't have "may contain music" warnings because they don't... 

My favorite warning I ever read and didn't realise was a mick take until re reading it was on a dvd and it said "warning, not suitable for minors, or other underground workers".


----------



## AdAndrews (11 Jul 2009)

For me the most enoying thing is on the t.v, just before the program it says "may contain scenes of a violent nature" and this was a rambo film, i was sooo suprises, i mean, i though rambo was a happy film  

Its just coz the u.k has become so cosmoploitan, everyone is worried about offending everyone else and then worried about people sueing them, thats another thing, the accident claim adverts lol, "i accedently on purpose fell over a brick that shouldnt have been there" when they work on a building site


----------



## GreenNeedle (11 Jul 2009)

AdAndrews said:
			
		

> For me the most enoying thing is on the t.v, just before the program it says "may contain scenes of a violent nature" and this was a rambo film, i was sooo suprises, i mean, i though rambo was a happy film
> 
> Its just coz the u.k has become so cosmoploitan, everyone is worried about offending everyone else and then worried about people sueing them, thats another thing, the accident claim adverts lol, "i accedently on purpose fell over a brick that shouldnt have been there" when they work on a building site



Indeed.  Its quite strange how we think of ourselves in the UK as open minded yet have the watershed.  I am in the position where with my wife being portuguese I have portuguese TV as well.  Films full of swearing that in the UK would be 18 rated and on later after 9pm are on through the afternoon on their main channels.

Needless to say I am very open minded but I switch them off because the kids are around 

AC


----------



## TDI-line (11 Jul 2009)

Hmmm, this thread should off had a warning.


----------



## davidcmadrid (12 Jul 2009)

I recall an acquantance  wasnt watching where he was going and walked into a manhole that was accidently left open, won a ton of money. 

Its a shame really when you think about it that the warnings that need  to be headed get mixed up in the ones that are just anti sue us driven . Some  People are so "dumbed"  down by the apparent common sense ones  they dont  even bother to see if there even is one or what they  might means too though. 


Here in Spain the sue us law is quite explicit that the judge has the final say in the matter. A recent case was where a friend fell of his mates motorbike tried to sue the mates insurance company / mate because he wasnt given a helment , claiming he didnt know he needed to wear one. The judge .. to paraphrase called him a blahblahblahblah and told him to get out of the court that it  was obvious he should have worn one.


----------



## GreenNeedle (12 Jul 2009)

indeed I could see over here that the mate would have been the one penalised for giving his friend the bike without ensuring his mate had all the necessary equipment.

AC


----------

